# Green Leaf tanks?



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Would love everyone's input on tank brands. I have recently spent a lot of time remodeling my master bedroom. I did so much reorganizing that I now have enough room to set up a new aquarium.  I do live on the third floor of an apartment complex, and the bedroom is carpeted. I want to make sure that whatever I get is very solidly constructed, as a seam busting or something would be very bad. I currently only have a 75G acrylic aquarium and nano tanks because of that fear....and a HUGE rental insurance policy that is probably enough to cover my entire building if something goes wrong. lol Perhaps a little paranoid, but I have kept aquariums for a good many years and unfortunately know that flooding is no fun.

So anyway, I am looking for something with similar dimensions / shape to a 40 breeder or perhaps a little smaller. I like tanks with good amount of depth. And I love the rimless look.

I found the Green Leaf Aquariums website today and like the aesthetics and dimensions that they offer. They look similar to ADA to be honest. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? How does the quality compare to that of ADA? Also, what about Mr Aqua? Is it possible to get glass tops, or at least partial cover for any of these manufacturers?

Any advice would be appreciated, as I have not looked at glass aquarium brands for a while. Thank you! here is the link for Green Leaf: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums.html


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

GLA is a reputable merchant. I have had multiple dealings with them in the past (disclaimer: I have never bought any of their tanks. That said, I am very interested in some of the dimensions that they offer) and they have always been pleasant. Customer service is top notch and they really stand behind their products (they recently fixed a 3+ year CO2 regulator that is out of warranty....free of charge!). 

Good luck. I don't think you could go wrong w/ GLA.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

GLA is a great retailer, Orlando has great customer service. I've dealt with him several times over the past few years, I've always been 100% satisfied. I believe his tanks are low iron, which means no green tinted tanks. 

Mr. Aqua has reg glass and low iron glass, if you don't want a green tint, order their low iron tanks. My LFS offered to get me a Mr. Aqua tank for the same price Marine Depot was advertising it (not including shipping, so the LFS was 25$ cheaper), so if you have a LFS you work with.... 

ADA is supposedly the Mercedes of rimless tanks, I've read over and over no one can match their workmanship. Not sure this is true, I've never seen an ADA tank beside a GLA beside a Mr. Aqua tank. Look over the ADA site, I believe they sell "clips" for glass tops. 

I'm actually going to order a 45F from ADA in 2 weeks. My decision between Mr. Aqua, GLA or ADA was solely made from tank dimensions. Neither Mr. Aqua nor GLA has this sized tank. I would have gone with a low iron Mr. Aqua to save the $$$. 

Hope this helps some...


----------



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you both. That is helpful. Do any of the brands use a thicker glass than the other? I know ADA at least is supposed to use superior quality German made glass, and perhaps GLA does too? Do you think these high quality rimless tanks are more reliable in terms of seals and construction than the normal rimmed AGA tanks that you typically see in stores? I may be splitting hairs here. Just want to make sure that I get a well made glass box 

Also, because I want to put this tank in a bedroom, I was thinking that some low profile T5's would be more pleasing than pendant lighting. I have metal halides that hang from the ceiling for my 75G. The light spillage illuminates two rooms in my apartment. Are there any known problems with fitting light fixtures to some of these tanks? I have noticed that Mr. Aqua brand especially seems to have some odd length dimensions. Thank you!


Christina


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Muze813 said:


> Thank you both. That is helpful. Do any of the brands use a thicker glass than the other? I know ADA at least is supposed to use superior quality German made glass, and perhaps GLA does too? Do you think these high quality rimless tanks are more reliable in terms of seals and construction than the normal rimmed AGA tanks that you typically see in stores? I may be splitting hairs here. Just want to make sure that I get a well made glass box Christina


I'd email or call all the co's if your concerned about glass thickness, they should tell you thickness of any of the tanks your interested in. I'd specify exact tank size, as larger tanks might have thicker glass.



Muze813 said:


> Also, because I want to put this tank in a bedroom, I was thinking that some low profile T5's would be more pleasing than pendant lighting. I have metal halides that hang from the ceiling for my 75G. The light spillage illuminates two rooms in my apartment. Are there any known problems with fitting light fixtures to some of these tanks? I have noticed that Mr. Aqua brand especially seems to have some odd length dimensions. Thank you!
> 
> Christina


Once you decide on a tank size, look for a light before you purchase the tank. I've been leaning towards less light on my newer tanks. The 45F I'm setting up will probably have an LED light, being 6" deep, I'm hoping I can get away with it and still grow some low light (no pressurized co2) plants.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

In Looking at rimless tanks I found: http://www.greatlakesaquariums.com/aquarium/rimless-aquarium/glass-complete-list.aspx

Fair market on price in comparison to GLA & Mr. Aqua. But, true custom. I considered Low iron front only as that will be the only true viewing angle in my Living rm.

Shipping is the deal breaker. Mr. Aqua was $100, Green Leaf Aquarium was $200 and GreatLakesAquarium $300. I actually thought about a Chicago to Warren Mich. Rally 
to pick up the tank.(12hr RT)

I've started DIY rimless tank. This is not an option for everyone. In the end I'll have my tank for 1/2 the cost.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

...............


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never owned a Mr. Aqua or GLA tank. However, i do have a ADA 120P and absolutely LOVE it! It is very well made. If you can afford it, then just get a ADA tank.


----------



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow thank you everyone for the input. Yeah, I do not mind having to save up for a while to get something of better quality. Shipping cost does seem to make a huge difference in price though. geez. The tank and stand are obviously the foundation for your whole setup. I have been following build threads on here with ADA tanks and can't believe how absolutely flawless they look. I am guessing that both ADA and Green Leaf tanks not only look nicer than a PETCO brand (AGA?) tank, but are likely to be more reliable as well. I have been reading some mixed reviews and reports of sloppy silicone work on Mr. Aqua tanks. Then again, certain people really seem to love those too. ANyway, definitely really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

and DogFish, thanks for the Great Lakes link. I had never heard of that company before. I will have to virtual build one of their tanks and compare prices. Some people build dream cars online. We build dream tanks. It's ok.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I have ADA, Mr Aqua, and Finnex. all rimless and, as much as I love the other two, ADA is just in a different category by itself. It's just as perfect as one can get in glass thickness, clarity, and silicon work. (never thought I'd say that). The last 5% of perfection are 95% of the cost 

As far as odd-sized light fixtures, most (Coralife, Hagen Glo, etc) have tank-width adjustable legs. Check the light specs for min/max width they can accommodate. I have 36" Glo over 12G long Mr Aqua with no problem. Same goes for 36" Coralife over Petco's 40g breeder.

Shipping wise, you can ship a (relatively) large tank across USA for $100 using a freight company. ADA wanted $200 to ship 48"-long 65G. They settled for $100 after I politely explained to them the realities of life


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

OVT said:


> Shipping wise, you can ship a (relatively) large tank across USA for $100 using a freight company. ADA wanted $200 to ship 48"-long 65G. They settled for $100 after I politely explained to them the realities of life


So....I'd like to hear more about that reality....really, how did you get them to lower the shipping charge?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Basically I talked to the co-owner and told him that he can either make a ~$1,000 sale and break even on shipping or he can make $0. I did check the freight charges from their location to mine before I made the offer 

They also tried to add a $75 "shipping crate" to my purchase. My reasoning was that if the tank made it across the Pacific and then to their warehouse, then it would make it to my house just fine also. The 120P was delivered to my door on a pallet in the original packaging and then installed in my house by the track driver for a reasonable tip. He also took with him the pallet and all the other junk.

My other reason for going freight was my fear of ending up with a defective tank (my definition of "defect" is exponentially proportional to the price paid). Having a live person deliver and install the tank gave me the opportunity to inspect the goods before I signed anything.


----------



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, thanks, OVT! Yeah I also had no idea those shipping prices were negotiable. I had noticed those crates that you are required to add to your order as well. That is great advice. Thank you also for addressing the light fixture. I have never had t5's, which is what I was thinking of getting since this will be in a bedroom. Wasn't sure if there were any mounting issues on rimless tanks, and rimless tanks of odd sizes. I know that hanging fixtures have a cleaner look. As I said before, I just want something that is low profile, so that there will be minimal light spillage given the setting of the tank. Unless someone thinks there might be a better option for that? Have been wanting to try out LED's, but I usually see those hanging above the tank as well. Anyway, love the input. It is very helpful.


----------



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am so excited to get this project started!  I haven't set up a freshwater tank for a few years...had just gotten into the saltwater side of the hobby for a while. Interestingly enough, there are much better resources for reef fish/ supplies, where I live in Virginia, than freshwater items. I know it's not that way in most of the country. So I had just kind of become disinterested in freshwater. Then I found Aquatic Plant Central and was reminded of my old love affair with Mr. Amano haha I love reading everyone's tank build threads, and it seems to be a great community. Thanks!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you checked out the do!aqua tanks? Its just the slightly less expensive ADA brand. I have an ADA mini-m (over 5 years old) and 60-p (3 years old) they are both fantastic tanks with beautiful glass. You cannot go wrong with ADA tanks, the only thing they make worth the extra cost IMO (and aqua soil!)  .


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Coast to Coast Custom Aquariums is another custom aquarium company with quite a few products: http://www.coasttocoastaquariums.com/index.htm

Someone on another forum went with an Euro-Braced aquarium and a steel stand. This aquarium had all 4 sides in Starphire glass and a rimless style using clear silicone. It was a 220g model and he wanted to be able to view it on all 4 sides. That's the reason for the Starfire glass on all sides.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Left C said:


> Coast to Coast Custom Aquariums is another custom aquarium company with quite a few products: http://www.coasttocoastaquariums.com/index.htm
> 
> Someone on another forum went with an Euro-Braced aquarium and a steel stand. This aquarium had all 4 sides in Starphire glass and a rimless style using clear silicone. It was a 220g model and he wanted to be able to view it on all 4 sides. That's the reason for the Starfire glass on all sides.


Wow, that place looks like they do some really nice work. I actually just emailed them about my 40b project. Lets see what they come up with .


----------

